# Western Pro Plow 8 Foot



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Western plow for sale. Plow model is the Pro Plow, 8 foot. Very good condition, everything works as normal. New cutting edge. Plow side only.... does not include truck mount.

Located in Auburn Hills, MI 48326. Asking $1,700.

Call Patrick @ 248.891.5575.


----------



## C.green (Oct 29, 2017)

Great price. Have to check the winter budget, might have to give you a call on this one. Is that a 3 or 2 connectors for the harness?


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

Sold


----------

